# Surrogacy in Greece or Cyprus



## Carolinekath (Dec 10, 2021)

Hello, has anyone used a surrogacy clinic in Greece or Cyprus? Looking at "Success" clinic at the moment. Can anyone share their experience? Considering surrogacy with my last frozen embryo as my own body is failing me


----------



## VanGn (Jul 24, 2019)

Carolinekath said:


> Hello, has anyone used a surrogacy clinic in Greece or Cyprus? Looking at "Success" clinic at the moment. Can anyone share their experience? Considering surrogacy with my last frozen embryo as my own body is failing me


I sent you a direct message Caroline, our clinic in Cyprus offers Surrogacy programs


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

VanGn said:


> I sent you a direct message Caroline, our clinic in Cyprus offers Surrogacy programs


Hi VanGn,
Would you mind messaging me as well? I would be interested


----------



## hope76543 (Oct 9, 2021)

Hi - please could you message me the details also.
Many thanks 🙏🏻


----------



## minamina (7 mo ago)

Although I'm not using a surrogate, I read up on all success rates, facts etc of my clinic so if you're willing to go abroad maybe look into it? I'd be happy to chat about it! I've done hours of research 😂 
xx


----------



## hope76543 (Oct 9, 2021)

minamina said:


> Although I'm not using a surrogate, I read up on all success rates, facts etc of my clinic so if you're willing to go abroad maybe look into it? I'd be happy to chat about it! I've done hours of research 😂
> xx


Hi, I would be so grateful if you
Could message me any info you have. Thank you 🙏🏻


----------



## minamina (7 mo ago)

@hope76543 is there a messaging feature on this page?


----------



## hope76543 (Oct 9, 2021)

minamina said:


> @hope76543 is there a messaging feature on this page?


I just sent you a private message


----------



## MaBaker (Aug 22, 2016)

VanGn said:


> I sent you a direct message Caroline, our clinic in Cyprus offers Surrogacy programs


Hi,
Can you share this information with me too.
Thanks


----------



## Victoria78 (Dec 26, 2020)

Carolinekath said:


> Hello, has anyone used a surrogacy clinic in Greece or Cyprus? Looking at "Success" clinic at the moment. Can anyone share their experience? Considering surrogacy with my last frozen embryo as my own body is failing me


Hi Caroline, how are you getting on? I’m also looking at Cyprus surrogacy clinics and Georgia. Any advice greatly appreciated xx 


minamina said:


> Although I'm not using a surrogate, I read up on all success rates, facts etc of my clinic so if you're willing to go abroad maybe look into it? I'd be happy to chat about it! I've done hours of research 😂
> xx


thanks for sharing - any recommendations please forward on xx


----------



## Felicity77 (Mar 10, 2011)

VanGn said:


> I sent you a direct message Caroline, our clinic in Cyprus offers Surrogacy programs


Hi I am interested in this information as well please


----------

